# hatching blue bottle flys.



## Cordero (Nov 28, 2013)

Just wondering the best method for hatching bb flies. I've tried leaveing them in a vented cup and lightly misting them every other day. This is my second batch I have ordered and still can't get any to hatch. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 29, 2013)

I just leave them out and they hatch. I put a lot of pupae in a net cage and wait. There's nothing to it, really. You might want to contact the supplier.


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2013)

Sounds like a bad batch but sometimes it can take awhile if they are really fresh.I just put them in a 32 oz insect cup with vented lid and wait.


----------



## Cordero (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay where do you guys buy from?


----------



## HungryGhost (Nov 29, 2013)

I get mine here http://www.mantisplace.com/ and they have always been good.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 29, 2013)

Problem is you are misting them. They need nothing but warmth. Stop misting.


----------



## Cordero (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay thanks for the help guys.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Nov 29, 2013)

make sure they have food and water when they hatch but dont let the inside turn into a mess also give them surface area so they dont clime all over eachother


----------



## Adrenna (Nov 29, 2013)

Sort of hijacking this thread.

I'm about to order some from mantisplace to replace the crickets. My older mantis is slowing down and doesn't like having to descend to get her food. Any tips on where to house and how to feed?

[Edit: Went ahead and ordered them tonight]


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 30, 2013)

Adrenna said:


> Sort of hijacking this thread.
> 
> I'm about to order some from mantisplace to replace the crickets. My older mantis is slowing down and doesn't like having to descend to get her food. Any tips on where to house and how to feed?
> 
> [Edit: Went ahead and ordered them tonight]


Flies will climb to her... She should be fine. As well as you can take her out and hold the cricket in front of her with tweezers


----------



## Digger (Dec 1, 2013)

Although it takes some patience, I always hand feed crickets to my mantids. The difficulty is catching the grimy little bast#rds (I use lab tongs which are giant tweezers), but it's rewarding and fun to hand feed your pets.


----------



## nirotorin (Dec 3, 2013)

You catch all your crickets with tongs?


----------

